# airbags...



## trinixtc (Aug 5, 2002)

does anyone have airbags on there b13 se-r? i am buying some air bag struts and was wondering how hard it is to set up.. and how much is a good price for ..... 4 KYB air bag struts, a 6 gallon air tank (3 ports 1 in 1 out 1 pressure switch), *2* 1/4 horsepower Blow Jax compressors with the chrome show finish, 
1 "Badass" fast valve manifold (8 electric valves all together and wired), 
,1 check valve.. how mcuh would someone pay?? want to see if i am getting a good deal..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Why. the cost of airbags is WELL more than necissary... you can spend 1000$ buying motivaional shortnend struts, or tien struts, and some very nice springs, and still have chunk change, Airbags are very uncomfortable to drive with, and you have more possibility of your suspension/tires getting destroyed faster..

but.. im est. for all that stuff you are wanting to get.. you can afford a NICE turbo kit..


----------



## trinixtc (Aug 5, 2002)

oh ok.. i am paying 1400 for those things.. i would love to get a turbo kit but it is hard to put one on a sr20ve.. i am currently worknig on it, but i want to get some bags cuz i heard it fun... but thanks..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wouldnt suggest BLOWJAX...i never hear anything good about them...and if you ide with your bags UP, then the ride feels like a CADILLAC...so its not all uncomfortable...


----------



## dropped (Jan 9, 2004)

*It won't hurt*

I've hard air cylinders on my car for almost a year now and it handles just like it did before with lowering springs. When I had the bag strust it didn't handle well on the corners, but it rode like it was on a cloud. Just like an old caddy. It didn't take the car very low like the cylinders but it was nice to make the car go up and down. It takes about 3 days to get it plummed and reinforced to work the right way.


----------

